# The Death of ..... ME!



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

so... im sure that most of you have seen the death of jdreynss thread.
well.... the first of it showed up today.
I get a package from Town and Country Cigars... and im like... what the hell???
I open it up, and 7 of my fingers are blown off by Nick (Dragonman)










Then... upon digging a little further.... I found this from Rob at Taboo










I have been wanting to try a Taboo

Seriously guys.... I dont know what i did to deserve this.... but thank you... I trully appreciate it.

Rg bump crew please!!!!!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet hit! Enjoy those Taboos they are great sticks!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great bomb! The V's are SWEET! Post a review on the twists, I've been mulling some of those over... I'm a sucker for a barberpole. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great lookin hit!!:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If you stay around your house you will not be able to update this thread!

Go far away and listen for an explosion and watch for a mushroom cloud. 

What? I'm just sayin'

Al :ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

According to chat room intelligence, this is only the beginning..


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think that was the bomb...........more of an advanced scout..........a hell of an advanced scout.............that DragonMan is a tricky bastige and look at Rob ganging up on his Customers.

I am with AL, you might want to find a hill far away and wait for the earth to shake.

I am just sayin


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

I have sent the wife and kids to a safe place just in case..... but i am staying........ not too worried:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very nice hit!!!:tu

You deserve the abuse!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Can I play too?!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice Job:tu


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Can I play too?!


Oh God.... NO VIN......... leave me alone..... stay away from me


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*OOOPS!!! * Great job Rob, that was fast!!! This was supposed to be an aftershock of the main Bomb, and that was very nice of you to add the "Taboo Twist Torpedos". :tu :tu

I hope you enjoy the cigars but beware this is nothing compared to what you have coming!!!

*YOU ARE IN FOR A MAJOR BEATING, IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU!!!! *


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> *OOOPS!!! * Great job Rob, that was fast!!! This was supposed to be an aftershock of the main Bomb, and that was very nice of you to add the "Taboo Twist Torpedos". :tu :tu
> 
> I hope you enjoy the cigars but beware *this is nothing *compared to what you have coming!!!
> 
> *YOU ARE IN FOR A MAJOR BEATING, IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU!!!! *


Bah don't sell yerself short Nick this was way more than nothing..........great hit. It wasn't copulating a ceramic dog but it is a great hit. :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Bax said:


> Great bomb! The V's are SWEET! Post a review on the twists, I've been mulling some of those over... I'm a sucker for a barberpole. :tu


:tpd: have had a few other brands of BP and was not wowed


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sign/sign0015.gif


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this the appropriate forum to thank Joey for sending me your address?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sign/sign0015.gif


But is sure is fun. :mn:mn:mn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Is this the appropriate forum to thank Joey for sending me your address?


I have no clue what this man is talking about.........:fu:bx:fu


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Is this the appropriate forum to thank Joey for sending me your address?


NO!!!!! joey.... say it aint so.... you did not give Vin my address..http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=fighting/fighting0007.gif


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ir13 said:


> I have no clue what this man is talking about.........:fu:bx:fu


I went back and re-read the PM just to be sure. I made a mistake. Joey asked that I NOT tell you he gave me your address.

Please ignore my prior post.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> NO!!!!! joey.... say it aint so.... you did not give Vin my address..http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=fighting/fighting0007.gif


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

You better not have!!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> You better not have!!!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is what your going to be doing soon.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

jdreynss said:


> I have sent the wife and kids to a safe place just in case..... but i am staying........ not too worried:ss


I know what's coming, you do have to worry


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> But is sure is fun. :mn:mn:mn


:tpd: Nice hit.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 5308 5194


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 5308 5194


Oh no.... looks like someone was barking up the wrong tree!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

where is it?


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 5308 5194


Vin.... NO!!!!... oh God....... this is gonna hurt


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

jdreynss said:


> Vin.... NO!!!!... oh God....... this is gonna hurt


You won't even feel it now that a VinoTemp landed on your skull.


----------

